# Can leopard geckos live together?!



## s7ocky09 (Mar 17, 2010)

Hey, ive been a snake person but want to get into geckos...Just wondering if you can co-habit leopard geckos? 
Thanks for the advice :blush:


----------



## Twiglet (May 6, 2009)

Some individuals will live with other leos with no issues. Other are not impressed. I'm lucky enough to have no hassle with mine being in pairs or trios BUT I keep a very close eye on them.


----------



## s7ocky09 (Mar 17, 2010)

Ok, can you keep them in RUBS or do they need to be in vivs? and what sort of size?


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

rubs are fine, drilling the holes is a pain tho.
the size would depends on wether you were keeping them singly or in pairs tho.
9l are about right for juvies, adults would want one a bit bigger tho


----------



## callumcook (Oct 23, 2008)

dont not put 2 males together! as this would cause a HUGE problem!
females more or less dont mind but some do, so kee your eye on them!
if you want to house male and females together, have 1 male and atleast 2 females, ideal would be 3!
Geckos tend to like vivs more, but thats just my opinion!
and ive houses 3 Geckos in a 3ft viv.


----------



## Twiglet (May 6, 2009)

callumcook said:


> dont not put 2 males together! as this would cause a HUGE problem!
> females more or less dont mind but some do, so kee your eye on them!
> if you want to house male and females together, have 1 male and atleast 2 females, ideal would be 3!
> Geckos tend to like vivs more, but thats just my opinion!
> and ive houses 3 Geckos in a 3ft viv.


hmmm... The leos in my racking bred better than the ones in a viv. I dont know that they 'like' either more provided they have everything they need. 
Absolutely right on the males although personally I wouldnt keep 1:3 leos in a RUB of any size. That would be far too small for four big geckos.


----------



## s7ocky09 (Mar 17, 2010)

Im only after one really  Could it be housed in a 9l RUB until it gets bigger? Also, do they use heat mats, or do they need another form of heating?


----------



## callumcook (Oct 23, 2008)

Twiglet, i did say that was my opinion, but hey were all intitled to one.


----------



## Twiglet (May 6, 2009)

A stated heat mat is fine. 
A 9L will be ok whilst it's weeny but they grow bloody quickly. 
Same as for a snake, one hide at the warm end, one the cool end and a moist box for shedding etc. 
I've used UV with leos in the past but I'm not this year simply because I breed largely albinos and they do NOT appreciate the bright light and simply stopped coming out of their hides... unless chased out by me at which point they'd wander around with their eyes slammed shut and looking thoroughly hacked off...
If you do decide to add a UV bulb go for a small one with a 2% UV output. It's not an essential but albinos aside, it can only do good to have one. 

Kat


----------



## callumcook (Oct 23, 2008)

yes agreed definatly a heat mat as they gain there heat from there belly!


----------



## s7ocky09 (Mar 17, 2010)

Thanks : victory:


----------



## NBLADE (Apr 11, 2007)

s7ocky09 said:


> Im only after one really  Could it be housed in a 9l RUB until it gets bigger? Also, do they use heat mats, or do they need another form of heating?


 
heat mats are fine in rubs or vivs, but you can use ceramics or light bulbs in vivs to heat it, either will work fine, and i use 9 litre rubs to grow babys on for the first 4 to 6 months, then they get upgraded after that,


----------



## nuttybabez (Jul 21, 2007)

2 females are best if you want to co-habit.


----------

